# Cpt 62273



## sjedward27 (Feb 5, 2013)

CPT 62273 - What is the anesthesia code to be billed with 62273?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Feb 6, 2013)

Anesthesia is not typically required to perform an epidural blood patch. 
Are you saying that some sort of sedation was provided to the patient for this procedure?


----------



## sjedward27 (Feb 6, 2013)

*62273 with sedation*

Yes Michelle, with sedation. Also, the anesthesiologist did this procedure.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Feb 6, 2013)

If he provided both the sedation and the blood patch there is no separate code.


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 6, 2013)

What about the moderate sedation codes?


----------



## Michele Hannon (Feb 7, 2013)

I was referring to anxiolysis/minimal sedation. 
Typically, blood patches do not require moderate sedation.
If, however, moderate sedation was administered by the same provider, there are some documentation requirements that must be met:medical necessity, presence of an independent trained observer, drugs and doses used, time and vital signs (heart rate, BP and pulse oximetry). Recovery time is not included in procedure time.


----------

